# Terrarium



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Started out with a 25 gal

Got a rough idea of where things go, then further with egg crate. Covered the egg crate with screening. Used sphagnum moss to fill in the areas between the egg crate and the sides of the tank. Used Eco Earth for bottom substrate, then more moss on top in certain areas. Planted the plants and voila. No animals yet, gonna let it run for a couple weeks, then I'm getting a couple poison dart frogs (Already got my fruitfly culture)


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

wow that looks awesome i was never into frogs, but that place will do them fine, i like how you set it up


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

nice.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

very cool. i like how you pictured the construction phase. thats pretty neat man


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

wow, that is so cool, i have a usless 10 gallon, under my 55, mabey I'll do this


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

wow tha looks sick


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks everyone! It's my first attempt of something like this. I meant to take a few more shots of construction, but got carried away and didn't stop to take pics.... I'll post pics of my frogs when I get them.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice project everything came out clean.Good WOrk


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Very cool setup! What keeps the water in the pond bit from going underneath the egg crate structure and ending up stagnant & gross?


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Very cool setup! What keeps the water in the pond bit from going underneath the egg crate structure and ending up stagnant & gross?


It does go under the egg crate, but is circulated.

The enitre bottom of the tank has about 2" of water in it, the pond is sectioned off, but the water still runs free through the mesh. There is a little pump back left that takes water from that end and uses the water fall to place it into the front right where the pond is. Best circulation I could come up with, should work well. In case anyone doesn't know the water is tanned because of the sphagnum moss, not cause it's dirty.


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Nice job.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Very cool setup. I'm contemplating something like this with my 20 gallon long after I upgrade my turtle that's in there now to something larger. I don't know what I would put in it though...

Did you get these plans/ideas from another site? Or a DIY file? I'd love to see some links, if so. Cheers!


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Very nice..


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Very cool setup. I'm contemplating something like this with my 20 gallon long after I upgrade my turtle that's in there now to something larger. I don't know what I would put in it though...
> 
> Did you get these plans/ideas from another site? Or a DIY file? I'd love to see some links, if so. Cheers!


Mostly here and the links provided, as well as tons and tons of google

Thanks everyone!


----------

